

VMware proposes a new kind of OS -- one that could ease the bugbear of parallel processing - snydeq
http://weblog.infoworld.com/fatalexception/archives/2008/09/vmware_proposes.html

======
biohacker42
Because writing a good distributed OS, is a piece of cake.

 _The _ _ _ _ is a _ _ _!_

------
wmf
_After_ you write your app to be shared-nothing, VMware will happily scale it
for you. That may ease system administration, but it won't make parallel
programming any easier.

